
Show HN: Little Ball of Fur 2.0 – A graph sampling Python library - benitorosenberg
https://github.com/benedekrozemberczki/Littleballoffur
======
mkl
Are there any pictures of results, e.g. the full graph with the sampled parts
in a different colour? I think that would help understand what the different
parts of the library do.

~~~
benitorosenberg
Sounds like a good idea, might generate a dynamic visualization on some
examples. :)

------
O_H_E
Love the name and logo :D

